# 12" Overnight Vids/pics!



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i woke up to a surprise this morning, we got between 6-12" depending on where you are in town...got to have some fun..i only got one vid uploaded the other i will get up later..but wanted to share!


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

greats pics that boss stacks well


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Great pics/ video. Did you mix teflon in with the mandarin copper paint?  That truck never looks dirty. Nice powder- wish we could get some down here. TEAM FORD!!!


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

Great pics and video, what did the traffic man say about a MN road or interstate?


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Nice pics and video


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

farmerkev;517924 said:


> Great pics and video, what did the traffic man say about a MN road or interstate?


It was closed due to an accident with injury??


----------



## StoneDevil (Dec 13, 2007)

Love the pics, great video, and the color of the truck is sweet..


----------



## farmerkev (Dec 7, 2007)

stroker79;517974 said:


> It was closed due to an accident with injury??


But MN is a long ways from Alaska, wheres MN Northbound they are taking about?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

farmerkev;517989 said:


> But MN is a long ways from Alaska, wheres MN Northbound they are taking about?


its a highway here running thru town, they have had it closed almost all day. its on the news right now i'll get the news clip later

i'm uploading my other vid right now.

thanks, yeah the truck stays very clean one thing i like...i swear i have not washed it in like a month!! and the boss does stack well


----------



## dsnvd (Dec 21, 2007)

Nice pics and video.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

cool video


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

nice vid man.....love the country music! Thats alot of snow


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Great pictures and video. Keep them coming. How do you like your wings?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

love'em! they do a great job at scooping it up and not leaving a huge sillover on the sides


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

good stuff. im jealous. no "plowing jessica" this time? lol


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

91AK250;518189 said:


> love'em! they do a great job at scooping it up and not leaving a huge sillover on the sides


Did you make them or buy them? I am going to make them my self. Me and my partner  threw something together. Is the cutting edge rubber or steel on the wings?


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

bought them from the local boss dealer, they are steel, cutting edge's are steel also.


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

91AK250;518814 said:


> bought them from the local boss dealer, they are steel, cutting edge's are steel also.


Thanks for the info. Keep updating us with pictures and videos.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

got 3" overnight tonight, pushed some piles back and cleaned up alittle..


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## Idealtim (Jan 15, 2006)

I love the stance of the older ford trucks, great pushers, too.


----------

